# Folders in touch wiz



## cjharris1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

I've asked this before but how do I turn off the voice that comes on when you open and close folders and selecting default home screen? Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Accessibility >talk back>off. Or, if you have light flow installed, you need to freeze Google TTS and Samsung TTS.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjharris1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Accessibility >talk back>off. Or, if you have light flow installed, you need to freeze Google TTS and Samsung TTS.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Ok thanks. I can do that with titanium backup right? 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

cjharris1985 said:


> Ok thanks. I can do that with titanium backup right?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yes

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------

